# Looking for help



## Ross1219 (Feb 15, 2016)

I am looking for some help. I saved a pin on Pinterest that was labeled #2395 Classic woodworking bench. Supposedly it was on woodarchivist.com. I really need a new bench and want to build this one but can't find it anywhere on their website. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It started out as a Shopnotes 'dream shop' project, but I don't want to pay for the entire series on thumb drive to get it.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Here, let me google that for you.

http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/sample/sample-30-31.pdf

This one?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

=workbench%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=%232395%7Ctyped]Pinterest


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Here, let me google that for you.
> 
> http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/sample/sample-30-31.pdf
> 
> ...


That must've taken you hours to accomplish, DS. Where do you find the time?

;^)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I just came up with the sample pages-papadan found the whole write up. (He google's better than I do)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Ross, sorry for the snarky reply.

The thumbnails for those pages are linked in papadan's link, but there are no full images behind them. 
It seems likely that woodarchivist was violating shopnote's copyrights and was required to take the files down.
If you select one of those cached thumbnail images from papadan's link it expands a bit and is almost readable.
Those will probably go away soon too, I suspect.

That may, or may not, be enough information to build what you want. Otherwise, the copyright holder is within his rights to get paid.

If you really are investing enough $$ to build this bench, it seems like a minor inconvenience to pay the designer/copyright holder a couple of bucks for his full set of plans.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ross1219 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have contacted Woodsmith about the plans that are currently not available. I don't mind paying for the plans, I just didn't want to pay for the 'every back issue thumbdrive' for $99. And yes that is the bench. I have purchased the vises and I have been collecting/hoarding the wood for this for years. I also have about 700bf of qtr-sawn curly ash up to 16/4 to use.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe there is a way to source the original magazine? 
Maybe check your local library?
A lot of them archive old magazines on microfilm.


----------



## Ross1219 (Feb 15, 2016)

DS251…I have gotten in touch with Woodsmith and they had an employee copy of that issue of Shopnotes that sold me for $4.95 and mailed it to my house. Got my face vice and tail vice from Lee Valley. All set now and time to start building. Can't wait. I will run a blog as I go. Thanks for the help


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Sounds like your on the 'up and up' on this one. Do post images when done.


----------



## Ross1219 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bicycle helmet..are you kidding me? We never knew they made helmets, let alone wear one


----------

